# My 2011 Caravan Install Build......



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

OK...... here's the deal..... Take one nicely optioned Dodge Caravan ...... Already equipped with a nice MyGig bluetooth factory system ...... (6 speakers) and transorm it into a firebreathing kick-ass SQ install anyone would be proud of...... (ok, humor me here). Install an MS-8, a trio of Rockford Fosgate amps and a ****load of better speakers than factory.

I know I know.... it's a minivan.....but lets at least make the best of it.

Here is my canvass.......


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Last Picture.

Next come the build pics.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Minivan Rock!

Geez i wish i could have the 2011 engine in my 2007... 

Don't forget to sound deadened the doors!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I was rocking a 2009 Honda Odysey, with the sound system. You power what you have and enjoy lol.


----------



## tknude (Jan 4, 2011)

I have been planning on doing this to my 07 odyssey. Where do you plan on putting the ms8 and amps? I was considering the indoor storage area for myself but was not sure about over heating.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Truth be told ........ I was planning on putting the amps and MS-8 in ........ the overhead console. I have a full length o/h without DVD players. My son stores candy and headphones and ipods up there and leaves it there when he's not in the van. It produces noises that I will look forward to eliminating.


----------



## tknude (Jan 4, 2011)

That sounds like a good place, as long as there is room for the stuff to breath I guess. 

Coppertone, did you use the in floor storage for amps etc? How was it for heat in there or did you come up with some venting options?

Ted.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

The rear of my van had a location for the third row seats to fold down into. This space was sacrificed and two amps plus cooling fans for piece of mind placed there. My van had a tote box on the roof behind my moonroof for storage.


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

We just got a 2010 Town and Country as a company vehicle (think the layout is almost identical inside) and I was actually looking at all the storage areas and thinking the stow n go compartments would be great for amps and subs. The overhead console would be great for some super small amps like the ones from Massive or something.

Don't sweat rockin' a van though, it can still be a sweet ride. A set of rims with the right stance would make that thing look hot.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

I always look forward to a new build thread.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

and if u want tgo see the potentional of the mimi vans just search the web for japan styling vehicles they do justice to mini vans


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

2007 Dodge Grand Caravan

Highest SQ score at SBN 2011
Highest SQ score at IASCA 2011 Canadian Finals

So there's potential


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Here is the list........

2011 Dodge Caravan
MyGig Stock radio w/Bluetooth
JVC KD-HDR50
JVC MS-8
Fosgate T400-4
Fosgate T400-2
Fosgate T500-bdcp
Dayton Audio DC160S-4 (fronts)
Dayton Audio RS75-4 (fronts and center)
Pyle Pro PDMR5 (center)
Vifa BC25SC06-04 (fronts)
Pioneer TS-A6960R (rears)
Infinity stock tweeters (d-pillars)
10" Infinity stock subwoofer (stock location)
15" Alpine Type R (behind third row seats)

Heavy amounts of vibration & sound damping as well.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I just wish they would slap a turbo on the van's like they did in the 80's


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Viggen said:


> I just wish they would slap a turbo on the van's like they did in the 80's


It wouldn't work with the stock 3.3 or 3.8, lots of work would be needed to have a semi reliable engine... If possible i would swap my 3.8 for the 3.6 Pentastar 

Back to the subject

I spotted a few problems

Pyle Pro PDMR5, this driver is a closed back, the RS-75 will play lower... so there's no need for it.

Rear speaker in the van, can you tell me where they are located in the 2011, up to 2007 they are right in the side of the 3rd row, right underneath the window. There's no room in there, the stock speaker is barely making it. If they fit i would simply go with an other pair of RS-75 and don't bother try to get midbass from that location.

Stock Infinity sub, unless the MS-8 will be aware of 2 different sub in different location (don't even know if the MS-8 can handle that) i would suggest you not to use the stock one. If they get the same signal you will have phase problem, not to mention you might end up blowing the Infinity.

Infinity stock tweeters (d-pillars), if there's really tweeter in the D-Pillar don't use them.

Now, how do you plan to integrate both headunit? Also, do you plan to use the internal amp of the MS-8 since your missing some channel on your amps?

I know, I already mention it to you, but i would look into a beefy 6x9 as dedicated midbass for your doors if you are running 3ways. Simply cut the tweeter or LP them at the amp to prevent the MS-8 have them play too high.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

For starters .... the new Pentastar engine doesn't need a turbo. It has 285 HP from the factory as is..... There is a 400 HP 3.8 Pentastar engine in the works for 2012.

OK.... First off.... Thanks for all your input and thought spent on my install Basshead....

I will elaborate my thoughts towards my install..... I considered the Pyle midbass because there is a sweet central spot to install it in my "superconsole" below all the central switchwork. I wasn't aware the RS-75 played lower. If you think it is un-neccessary I will consider omitting it. On the subject of the subs..... I was gonna put the subs on a DPDT toggle switch and have a terminal plate installed into the side quarter trim in the back of the van........ (for the Type-R 15") When the seats were up .... use the Type-R, when the seats were down ..... use the Infinity 10". Not both @ same time. 

NO speakers powered by the ms-8. Period. 

LFD and LF dash tweet ch.1
RFD and RF dash tweet ch.2
LRQ and d-pillar tweet ch.3
RRQ and d-pillar tweet ch.4
10" Infinity or Alpine Type-R 15" channel 5
Center RS-75 and Pyle channel 6

The stock rear 6x9 speaker is beside the 3rd row seats..... lots more room there than you think. I am sure I could get almost any driver in there within reason.

The 10" Infinity is located between the C and D pillars on Drivers side behind the quarter trim below the pop out quarter window. Between the tailamp and the rear LH wheelwell.

Yes..... there COULD be a D-pillar tweeter..... I will take a pic tomorrow to show you where it it located. The "high" end stock systems have 11 speakers.



I am open to ideas so .... I will re-read your suggestions over and over.

I wanted a more "active" front stage and was considering seperating the 6.5 inchers from the dash L&R RS-75's. (then the RS-75 dash speakers would be powered by the MS-8)

I haven't started my build yet and definitely want to get started ASAP. I am gonna target the end of the month for my build. I have everything except for the time.

Oh, I meant to add that the MS-8 has an Aux input that I was gonna use with the RCA's from the JVC head unit. I was very happy with that head unit in my last car ..... till I bought this van. I do seriously like the MyGig though.... It does it all. Sounds very good I might add for a stock system w/out a subwoofer.

And really.....? Replace the 6.5's with a 6x9? How come? I know the stock location houses a 6x9 .... but I thought this combo would sound better. Please elaborate..... I am all ears.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Ugliest color ever, but the van is pretty cool

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

ok, the Pyle is a midrange and not a midbass so i would simply use the RS-75 alone for center.

I like the DPDT switch idea, when you setup the MS-8 make sure you are on the 15 

Then if you like the MyGig, try it with the MS-8 alone first. Don't get yourself in a project too big, specially if you don't have much time.

Yup 6x9, idk where i saw that quote but "there's no replacement for displacement", that mean the more cone area you have the more air it will move. In a 2 way setup i would have say meh, but for a dedicated midbass why not? For a midbass you don't need it to play very high (maybe 300Hz with the RS-75), so a good 6x9 that's not too mechanically noisy will beat any 6,5 midbass in term of output due to the larger cone(around 23% more cone area). One 6x9 that comes to mind is the HAT i69.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Hot soccer moms drive mini vans....LOL


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

looks like a good deal to me http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hot-deals/117231-id-x69.html


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Sweet! I like! Definately gonna consider your advice......

Thanks.

Darcy


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

OK, so it's been a slow build. I knew that it was gonna take some time to collect my gear and for the warm weather to arrive. Yesterday I started with a bit of stuff. I installed a Coastal Electronics Lockpick. (I know I know... Big deal) But at least it is something. I start out slow and then work up steam. I also ran some of my BIG 3 upgrade wiring and a 200 amp relay. Plan on more today. Maybe even a camera or two.

Here's some pics so far.

If anybody wants a Lockpick .... I ordered mine from ebay from a seller named 12vforless. It was the best transaction and speedy too. Very good seller. Ordered Saturday morning .......had it the following Monday evening.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

More BIG 3 update pics. Got out there this morning....... FINISHED. Grounded right to alternator bolt and a secondary ground to chassis added as well. The factory ground points got a good cleaning as well. 

Upgraded the battery post/connectors from the crap factory ones. Ready to run 4 guage from isolator relay.

Darcy


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Got started on my front doors. Pretty standard stuff. Dynamat, and acoustic foam. I can tell you now ..... I notice a difference already.... I also rustproofed the inside of the doors after Dynamatting. It smells kinda funny in the car but .... I hope the smell goes away....


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

This is going along, keep it up.

Wow the new Caravan doors sucks...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Why do you say that? I love the cars with the removable inner door panels. Makes deadening SOOOOOOOOO much easier.

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Why do you say that? I love the cars with the removable inner door panels. Makes deadening SOOOOOOOOO much easier.
> 
> Jay


He is just looking for excuses, not to upgrade his ol' Caravan


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

basshead said:


> looks like a good deal to me http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hot-deals/117231-id-x69.html


id69 rocks..


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Why do you say that? I love the cars with the removable inner door panels. Makes deadening SOOOOOOOOO much easier.
> 
> Jay


Hard to stop that thing from flexing when you have a 8 that play down to 40... And that is if you can manage to fit a 8, i'm really glad i've seen those door, that gen is now on my blacklist lol




IBcivic said:


> He is just looking for excuses, not to upgrade his ol' Caravan


bwahaha no but i'm actually looking at getting rid of it...


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Had a chance to get more done...... The acoustic foam would've been easier to use if it were thinner but ....... On with the pics.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

More work done today...... I have to say ...... adding a lot of weight to this van. But it sounds soooooo quiet inside.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

A little more done tonight.....


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Got some MLV done and some Dynamat done as well in the quarters ...... soon the wiring begins.......


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

OK, it's been a while. Gotta get off my ass and get this back on track. I don't know how some people on this forum find the time. The heat here hasn't helped either.

Got the headliner out thanks to some help from my buds @ work so .... here's where I am today....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

B-****, everybody knows it's cold , here, in Canada 

Keep it up!


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

OK, Whew it's hot out. Got an early start today. Here's what I got done this morning...... Back on track.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

No turning back now.......

Soon..... Car audio bliss....


----------



## acr (Mar 19, 2008)

Very interesting choice on the amp placement. Are you going to fabricate some kind of overhead console covering those up?


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

More pics ! Soon. It will all come together.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Last step complete before re=assembly done.

Soon...... completion.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Pretty dang snazzy right there! From the amp rack, to the vehicle of choice, and I even like the color


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Chithead. Wasn't sure anyone was following along. I am getting quite close to finishing. Been a long road. Most wouldn't imagine the hours I have in this install already. Far from finished though.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I was quietly lurking, watching your sound deadener applications. Figured I better post before you got discouraged 

I do like it though!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks fun....my previous work van was a '94 Grand Voyager 3.3...not much you could do for that turd but intake, rear sway bar and custom exhaust but i did have an active setup running Northcreek (Scanspeak cousin) large format tweets, various Peerless/Silverflute 6.5s in the doors (after making a home for them with a sawzall,etc) and a pair of ported 12s (AA Atlas, Treo TSX) then a single Memphis HPO 15. That was a great sounding van....

I almost went with another Mopar for work but the transmissions scared me away after 4 rebuilds, P'Star engines weren't out yet and I wanted more performance potential than the old 3.8L so I went with the ugly 3.9L '08 Uplander, aka Snoopy lol. Decent performance and easy engine/tranny computer upgrades, just don't look at the van...from any angle 

Fixing to transfer some of the active setup but going to play with some ID CXT65s in the doors for a bit...

Have fun!

Jeremy


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow! Just seeing this! Looks great so far...helluva lot of work you've put in to this, but I like it!  Looking forward to the rest of your build. 

One or two suggestions:

Hit those rear wheel wells with a good dose of mat/ocf/mlv/ocf or at least some mat and one thin layer of foam. Also, the sheetmetal above/around the wheel wells on the floor and walls will reverberate here. This is where a lot of road noise enters and then radiates from the wheel wells into the floor and side walls of the vehicle.

I'm not familiar with your particular van, but check to see if there is a foam block in the rear section of the front fenders that runs vertically just in front of the front door hinges. If not, I highly recommend some type of waterproof CCF or other noise barrier/absorber installed into this area that completely blocks this area from the front of the car and also some CCF/MLV sandwich behind/inside the front wheel wells under the ww trim. You could even take 3/8"-1/2" CCF or Neoprene with MLV and roll it together into whatever diameter will wedge it tightly into this area and expand to fit the contours of the sheetmetal. You will probably need to remove the exterior wheel well trim to do this (easier if you remove the wheel as well). You may even have to remove the fender altogether, but this usually is really simple. I guarantee you that this will make a huge difference/reduction in wind and road noise that reverberates in this area and into your kickpanels, firewall, and front doors!

Your build and photos remind me a lot of when I completely gutted my 1993 Aerostar 4.0L Extended minivan way back when, LOL. So much room to work with!  Fortunately, minivan design has come a long way since then.  And unfortunately, the Aerostar was one of the ugliest minivan designs (IMO) but it was a VERY practical vehicle for me at the time.

It was definitely not a chick magnet, so a new Acura Legend stepped-in to redeem me somewhat, LOL. But that Aerostar is still one of THE best all-around vehicles (as far as practicality goes) that I have ever owned. And the 4.0L had completely adequate power and surprisingly decent gas mileage for this type of vehicle. I have always done a lot of camping and mountain/desert exploring as well so it had a lot more ground clearance than any of the current minivans.

Anyway, great to see your build log. Keep it up! It should sound heaps better when your done with the install!


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi .... I'm back with more pics..... Headliners in, amps wired, and JBL processing..... Not sure I like the sound of Logic 7. Brings the whole front stage to the center of the dash.... I didn't hear much separation but I only put a quick calibration on it. I may go back and check my wiring one more time.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Now ...... how to finish this ...... I find myself asking ....... What would Bing do?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok.... now THAT.... is too cool.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

VERY cool!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Mopar244DIY said:


> Now ...... how to finish this ...... I find myself asking ....... What would Bing do?


whatever i can do, you have already exceeded it...awesome job


----------



## jeffb (Jun 14, 2012)

Darcy, awesome job dude. I am impressed!!! I look forward to the audition.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Jeff. Its slowly going back together now. Played a bit more with the tuning. All my amps are set to AP. Letting the MS-8 do its own calibrating. So far I am un-impressed. If nothing changes after some decent tuning sessions... I may just remove the processor. This way everything will be crossed and set manually. Will let you know when I am happiest with it and give you a listen. Just need a decorative panel for amp rack and this project is done. Its taken way longer than I anticipated.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

OK..... In the homestretch here. Had a busy busy day. Here's my progress I made today.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

More pics


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Can you tell I have dogs?


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

So... if you are following along..... here's what I accomplished today. I have CCF under my dash panel under the base of the windshield. I didn't like the fit, but after some trial and error, I got it to fit nicely. I also pulled the front seats out and carefully cut and trimmed my mlv to fit under the front console and seats and trim ring. I was most worried about how the trim ring (2nd row seats) was gonna fit after the mlv but .... as you can see .... no worries there. I also am quite happy with the way the mlv went down around the center console bracket. I have mlv all the way back to the third row seats now. I expect very very quiet road noise now. I was able to get the mlv all the way up to the dash/heater box under the dash. It's as high as I could go without physically removing the dash panel itself (something I considered but). If the fuel pump buzz is quieter .... it will be worth all the effort today.

So.... The build saga continues.......


----------



## jeffb (Jun 14, 2012)

hey buddy if you are not happy with the processor oh well....much of car audio is experimentation with personal taste. You did an excellent job with the (in my opinion) the most important part of a good sound install....and thats the sound and vibration damping. Most people wont do that kind of work but after we did our two cars together I see that you understand the value.. Great Job!


----------



## jeffb (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh ya....since I dont have much time lately to enjoy car stereo install I will hire you to do my truck!!


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok. Almost done. I am hoping it is finished soon. Did a lot of interior re-assembly yesterday and plan to do more tonight. I will do your ram if you want. But it cannot take as long as my van to get finished. I have loads of soundproofing left. Not much MLV though as you can imagine. I will post more pics later tonight.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

OK..... check out the progress. Now .... I am far from finished, but it looks like a van again.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Guess whats goin in here.....


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

I meant ..... in here. LOL


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

P99RS? lol

Jay


----------



## kamakazi (May 23, 2010)

Nice Job dude. I just bought a brand new 2012 sxt, but it is the wifes and do not feel like touching it, except for a bit of deadening. How and what did you use to do the headliner? i have a couple vehicles where the headliner is being held up with poppies lol, and would like to fix them. Again, you have some big "huevos" to dig into that van that much.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I LOVE IT! Talk about a sleeper! What thief would ever think to rip
off a system in a family style mini van?

I helped a buddy of mine install an MS-8 after all the reviews in the
mags. The early days of the MS-8 were full of praise. It was kinda
funky to install for me, unlike any of the OLD stuff I have messed
with in the past. That really wasn't much of the issue, I tuned on 
that thing for hours and could NEVER get it to sound worth a flip.
In the long run we pulled it out and installed a SONY XES system,
something I am very familiar with. Night and day transformation.

I gather you had the same issue as I did?


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Still going....


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

More pics....


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

A good day. Very close to completion now.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice job, keep it up....I finally threw my old Pioneer 860mp, Next Vrz active amp and a 12" Memphis Mclass I had laying around in the Uplander Cargo work van. So much better than the gruesome stock setup.

I almost got a present gen Grand Caravan for work but too many transmission flashbacks from the '94 Grand Voyager still sitting (and running actually) in my driveway lol....


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Well fellow DIY'ers. I am here today to ask/beg you to take a second and look over my install. I am at the stage where after a good final tune..... I can put this undertaking to rest. I have no one I can turn to about this.

Most people have no idea how to help so I am here today to ask ALL of you who have experience with JBL MS8s to give me a second and let me know what you think.

Here's where I am :

I have installed this setup in this manner:

Dash/Center/Dash - MS8 ch. 1/2/3
Front Doors - MS8 ch. 4/5 - T400/2 
Rears - MS8 ch. 6/7 - T400/4
Sub - MS8 ch.8 - T500bdCP

I have done several tunes with this setup and have not found one tune that I like. I had to actively adjust the crossovers on the amps to get any resemblance of good audio. I can't even say it sounds better than the "stock" van config. When I ran my tuning.... I was asked the typical MS8 questions during setup. LF,C,RF,LS,RS,LR,RR,Sub. . . I left all the x-over on MS8 to the recommended settings. Ran my mic tests the way I was told. Drivers seat config only. And when I was finished..... I had dash and centers as "front" and I had Doors/Rears as "rear" . The system sounded terrible. Too much sound to dash centers ... way overpowered. Doors/rears flat/dull and very low output.

I went right to the gains on the amps...... raised them accordingly, but then was horrified with the distortion and sound output. I tried a re-tune and then another. Had to back off the gains. Back to square one. Re-tune.... maybe i did something wrong. Then another. 

Finally .... I decided to introduce some active x-overs.... raised the gains to the point where there isn't the distortion anymore.... sound output was better and clarity finally existed.

But here's my problem. I hate the Logic 7 sound, it stays off. The front stage is just too mid-ranged for my liking. My dash has no definition (tweets) no separation. It sounds like I am listening to my system through a couple of beer glasses. I am not kidding here. And I am also not drinking. Glasses over the ears. Yes. Imagine that for a sec.

I am dying to get this system dialed cause I want to show it off to everyone that has been helping and waiting along the way for the "Big Reveal". I have the volume on the MS8 around -20 and use the volume of the MyGig for my output control. All factory levels were @ the defeat setting when all tunes were ran. 

I never expected this system to be .... by anymeans less or worse than stock. I had incredible sound from the stock radio from just the speaker upgades, much before the MS8 and amps and sub were installed.

I have checked and rechecked all my polarities and phases. I just wanted to swing this by you before I get fed up and yanked 6 months of work out of my van. I will go back to the stock setup if I don't dial this in soon.

Anyone care to bounce something by me..... I'd truly appreciate it.

I will give anyones ideas some serious thought and effort.

Thanks

Darcy


----------



## rdv (May 14, 2007)

I am trying to recall how to setup the ms8 as i havent touched mine in quite a while. did you try doing a two way for your front left and right? i see that your front doors are set up as sides. try FL Hi for the left dash mid and FL Lo for the left door woofer, same for the right channel. your center wont have its own woofer but the ms8 will compensate for that using the front left and right Lo drivers.

in my set up i have tweeters and woofers only and no center. the tweets are powered by the ms8 and woofers are powered by a separate amp. i got the best calibration with the gains on the amps almost down to 0. then after tuning i would experiment by raising the gains a bit but later on i found that i didnt need to change anything after calibration. 

i also used the 'kaigoss' method where i didn't use the sub out of the ms8 but ran the woofers and the sub off the 4 channel. i got the Front Lo signal from the ms8 and split the signal using the amp's built in crossover. i felt that i got more midbass out of my door woofers this way. 

you can still use the sub out of the ms8. it worked well in my other vehicle. just lower the sub gain during calibration. hope this helps


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Sounds like your MS-8 is EQing the living piss out of the system to hit the target curve which is why you get the disortion when you raise the gains. 

Look in the MS-8 thread. I'm sure there are some tips in there that will help.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, I sat yesterday for a couple of hours tryin to find a decent tune. I have to admit.... this task is very difficult in my opinion. 

For starters.... I disabled all the amp x-overs. I let the MS8 decide what it wanted/needed from each speaker. I did a few tuning trials and still did not like how flat the front sound output from the dash and center speakers was. I tried 3-4 times with the ms8 recommended settings. I know that there has to be something wrong with my config. The sound is just not right.

I had a couple minutes left before i had to quit so I tried something..... I pretended that there was no dash, center, or sub woofer and re-ran a tune for JUST the door 6x9's and rear 6x9's. 

WHAT A DIFFERENCE !

I will call it progress, some others will call is "still fxxked up".

As it stands..... the stereo sounds pretty amazing. the lower frequencies in the doors are beautiful, the highs crystal clear and distortion free. With a little gain adjustments the system can stay this way and I'll be happy.

I still do not "get" what is going on with the dash speakers. With Logic 7 on they were just terrible. If having a center channel meant losing all front stage and definition..... I can live without it.

I had an outburst on another thread here and for that I apologize, thanks to all who were supportive. Those that weren't well..... I deserved those remarks.

I am gonna go give it another try today and hopefully after re-reading the manual...... find something that might be of some help.

Darcy


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

If the center seems to "strong" or loud, than go into the settings on the controller and lower the level. My mids arent directly facing me and at times, the center seemed too strong. I just lowered the level on the settings to a point I liked. My "tune" also differed depending on starting volume and ending volume (beginning of tune, to radio preset when complete). There are also those that recommend looking just left or right of the center when doing that portion to "move" the stage where you would like it. The real positive with the MS 8 is that you can quickly try multiple tunes, crossover points, etc., and get immediate results. This can greatly speed up the learning process. As you find tunes that you like, save them as a favorite and go back to them later on. Mine took a bit of playing, but is really working well for me now.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I know how it'll sound, but check the phase on EVERYTHING.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> I know how it'll sound, but check the phase on EVERYTHING.


Is there a way to check phase that doesn't require removeing the door/trim panels?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If you can see through the grills you can use a 9V battery at the amp connections and see if they pop in or out when you tap the battery terminals.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Still stuggling here.

I am having more than my share of difficulty seting this MS-8 up., ANY ..... ANY ideas would be greatly appreciated.

I have full range dash and center speakers. 6x9 door speakers and 6x9 rear speakers. During the speaker config on the MS-8 if I set the dash as the fronts and center as center ...... then the sides become the front doors and the rears are the rears. Sub is sub if your with me here.

8 x-overs used.

8 channels

but when calibration is finished..... the Front fader is dash speakers only (also overpowered). No door or rear speakers output.

Rear fader is front doors and rear 6x9's.

AND the front 6x9's are under powered. 

I tried setups with 5 speakers, 7 speakers, 4 speakers, 3, and 2 speakers oh and 6 once as well.

I get this reverb through the sub when I can't hear it much and then once i turn it up..... there is this horrible overpowering awful sound. 

I really am confused with this configuration. It is such a simple unit to install and really not that complicated.

Just getting deperate here and don't know what else to do.



Thanks for following along all this time .... but I think I am going to throw in the towel. Can't understand what I've done wrong and can't picture me figureing this out myself.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It sounds like the built-in EQ is trying it's ass off the hit the target curve. Have you tried adjusting the levels during the calibration.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> It sounds like the built-in EQ is trying it's ass off the hit the target curve. Have you tried adjusting the levels during the calibration.


I have tried various methods. Head unit volume hi, then lo ... Amp gains hi then low. All setup attempts were with the same MS8 setting of -20 db. Had no luck with every attempt.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Still no progress here. But I am not giving up.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

OK .... I have been in contact with Andy from JBL. He has ran his thoughts by me and has helped me sort out the neccessary measures to get this system sounding correctly.

First a list of my mistakes.

1. Speaker polarity. 

I had 1 front door speaker polarity reversed at the amp.

2. RCA wiring.

I had my RCA's routed on the amp rack before I installed it into the vehicle. Once in the car I found it too difficult to "play" with the best amp to speaker configuration. (RCA's were on top of the rack, power and speaker wires below)

3. Speakers.

A stereo plan (layout) is always the most important aspect of any install. What might look/sound like the best way in your head IS NOT always the best approach once you are working on the stereo.

4. Get Help !

Don't take on a task too daunting for yourself unless you have help along the way. What might seem like an easy job can quickly become overwhelmingly difficult. Don't be stubborn like me and refuse to ask for help.

Today will be a good day as I have a couple things left to finish and then this project is done. I will be able to say it was worth the effort and most importantly...... I can be proud of the work I have put into it and sit back and enjoy.

It sounds absolutely fxxking beautiful. Hard hitting bass, crystal clear mids and the sweetest tweets I have ever heard before. All this within a decent budget on speakers! I can't imagine how some systems sound with "higher end" speakers. Anyone that hears this system is gonna say WOW! It's stealthy (minivan) and cleanly installed. Very small deviation from a factory appearance. All speakers in factory locations behind factory panels and I have to only lift the sub-box out of the van to use the stow&go option.

Thanks to Andy @ JBL for his guidance.

If anyone learns anything from following my install GREAT ! I enjoyed posting my progress and would be happy to answer any questions of my build process.

I will post a couple more pictures when I button this up. But this build IMHO is finished. Now ..... Led Zepplin's - Moby Dick is gonna be played daily for a while at near full volume.

Darcy


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Did you check the phase like I suggested before or after you talked to Andy?


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Before.

I was tryin to setup the Ms8 with my dashes as fronts and my front doors as sides. He advised me to switch them around..... then this went better.

He also helped with x-over points and slopes. Now it's unbelievable the difference. Such a difference.

Thanks for the input.

I found the phase error @ the amp to the front left door. That is why I had such a flat front stage. (I assume anyways)


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Odd that he recommended the dash to be sides but as long as it works I guess it doesn't matter. Glad you got it all sorted out.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

I run full range speakers in my dash openings. I cannot treat the front doors and dash speakers as "fronts" if they have separate outputs from the Ms8.

This method he suggested sounds wonderful. I don't care either way how it's wired ... just happy it sounds good.

Darcy


----------

